# McAfee Question



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

My husband's Dell laptop will be 1 year old this week. It came with McAfee Live Safe which is expiring and I have found that you can buy the program outright cheaper than renewing. But, I have tried to compare McAfee Live Safe to McAfee Total Security and I'm confused. I don't see much difference, and I'm not sure my husband used all the features that came with the Live Safe, so I'm thinking the Total Security might be an overkill. Both programs seem to be available for close to the same prices. Is there a benefit for the Total Security that I'm not seeing? 

Better yet - do you think McAfee is a good product at all - or should I be looking at some other security/antivirus program. We also use Malwarebytes and have for years. I certainly don't want anything that will conflict with that - since we've been very happy with it for a long time.

THANKS as always for your input.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You don't need any McAfee product. Just Windows Defender and Malwarebytes. When removing McAfee, don't use the Programs and Features in your Control Panel. Go directly to Download McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 9.0.3024.0 Reject any additional offers.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> Just Windows Defender and Malwarebytes


Second . . that is all I use!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Wouldn't touch McAfee with a barge pole.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use the McAfee removal tool, to uninstall McAfee and use the aforementioned free included software Widows Defender.


----------

